# about topping



## blondlebanese (Nov 3, 2014)

I know that from watching a seedling the point between the leaves gets pinched.  what about when the leaves are staggered do you pinch off the last nod located at the base of the leaf stem?  I'm growing from clones so the leaves were always staggered.  how many times can I top.


----------



## blondlebanese (Nov 4, 2014)

how about that.  a question that nobody can answer.  i'll try to be more clear.  when grown from clones the leaves are staggered.  the traditional topping point    (between two leaves) is not there.  so my question is can I simply cut off the last new growth on a branch to cause new branches to grow from that branch.  can I top by cutting off the newest node on the branch?  I'm gonna try it i'll let you know what happens.


----------



## Dman1234 (Nov 4, 2014)

blondlebanese said:


> how about that.  a question that nobody can answer.  i'll try to be more clear.  when grown from clones the leaves are staggered.  the traditional topping point    (between two leaves) is not there.  so my question is can I simply cut off the last new growth on a branch to cause new branches to grow from that branch.  can I top by cutting off the newest node on the branch?  I'm gonna try it i'll let you know what happens.



Yes you can. You can treat each branch as if it was the main on a seedling. The plant will likely need to be supported.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Nov 4, 2014)

You can top or FIM the very tip growth bulb just like you would if the plant were premature. The best way to learn it is to do it. You can't mess it up so don't be afraid to try it


----------

